# Clima Portugal - Evolução mensal



## Vince (3 Jul 2007 às 13:09)

*Maio 2007 *

*Precipitação:*










*Temperatura:*









*(c) Fonte:* Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2007 às 13:09)

*Junho 2007 *

*Temperatura:*



























*Precipitação:*




























*(c) Fonte: NOAA - Climate Prediction Center*


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 01:07)

*Mês de Junho foi o mais chuvoso desde 1988*

O mês de Junho foi o mais chuvoso desde 1988, tendo as temperaturas médias sido inferiores ao habitual para este período, revelou hoje o Instituto de Metereologia (IM). Em comunicado, o IM refere que aquele foi o 11º mês mais chuvoso desde 1931, sendo o recordista da precipitação nos últimos 19 anos.
Os valores da quantidade de precipitação variaram entre os 2,2 milimetros, em Vila Real de Santo António, distrito de Faro, e os 140 em Lamas de Mouro, distrito de Viana do Castelo.
Relativamente às temperaturas, o valor médio registado foi inferior em cerca de 0,5 graus ao habitual para este mês. O número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 30 graus foi menor do que o habitual em todo o território.
Segundo o IM, registou-se apenas uma noite tropical, com temperatura mínima igual ou superior a 20 graus, em Faro, no dia 23.

Destak.pt


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2007 às 09:09)

Os últimos dados oficiais do IM sobre o mês de *Junho* já estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

















copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 11:27)

Olhando para a situação no Funchal, foi claramente mais quente do que o média.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2007 às 23:06)

*Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*



> *Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores  *
> Até ao dia 15 de Julho, os valores médios da temperatura do ar foram próximos ou superiores aos respectivos valores médios na região Sul
> Data: 17-07-2007
> 
> ...



http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn01010202170707&id_user=









A notícia é pouco rigorosa. O IM diz que no sul do país os valores de temperatura foram superiores aos da normal de 1961-1990, mas não diz que foram superiores aos dos últimos anos. Anos esses que até foram bem quentes.
Aqui no norte seguimos com anomalia negativa nestas duas primeiras semanas de Julho.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*

Bem, eu acho que a notícia expressa o que ocorreu de facto em Portugal Continental - se para o Norte e especialmente o Noroeste registaram temperaturas por vezes abaixo do que seria de esperar para o mês de Julho, já no interior do Alentejo tivemos imensos dias seguidos com temperaturas muito altas, quase sempre com máximas a rondar os 37 ºC / 38 ºC.


----------



## FSantos (18 Jul 2007 às 02:27)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*

Viva a todos, 
aqui no Porto temos sentido bem a temperatura abaixo da média para Julho.
Parece que estamos no fim de Agosto...

Esperemos que seja um bom auguro para este Inverno... eheh 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08545_1yr.gif


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 09:11)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*

Eu depois quero ver é o que dizem da 2ª quinzena


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2007 às 14:33)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*

Claramente de acordo eu registei 7 noites tropicais aqui, em Faro 8, a temperatura máxima nesta 1ª quinzena tem sido mais alta e a mínima ligeiramente abaixo do que  registei no ano passado, e Faro  registou cerca de 3/4 dias com temperaturas cerca de 36ºC devido à nortada.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2007 às 18:39)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*

Deixo aqui alguns os dados da temperatura média máxima e média mínima dos dois últimos anos e da primeira quinzena de 2007 para o mês de Julho.


```
Bragança		
	Max	Min
2005	30,4ºC	14,6ºC

2006	31,2ºC	15,9ºC

2007	26,7ºC	12,1ºC
```


```
Porto/Pedras Rubras		
	Max	Min
2005	25,0ºC	16,4ºC

2006	26,0ºC	16,8ºC

2007	23,1ºC	14,5ºC
```


```
Castelo Branco		
	Max	Min
2005	32,9ºC	17,7ºC

2006	33,2ºC	18,4ºC

2007	30,5ºC	16,8ºC
```


```
Beja		
	Max	Min
2005	33,7ºC	15,8ºC

2006	35,0ºC	16,8ºC

2007	33,1ºC	15,6ºC
```


```
Faro		
	Max	Min
2005	28,0ºC	19,5ºC
		
2006	29,8ºC	20,2ºC
		
2007	30,4ºC	19,5ºC
```

Parece-me que este ano o mês de Julho está um pouco mais fresco que o dos últimos dois anos, pelo menos na metade norte do país.


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*



Dan disse:


> Deixo aqui alguns os dados da temperatura média máxima e média mínima dos dois últimos anos e da primeira quinzena de 2007 para o mês de Julho.
> 
> Parece-me que este ano o mês de Julho está um pouco mais fresco que o dos últimos dois anos, pelo menos na metade norte do país.




Já era hora!
Todos agradecemos desde a floresta até à factura da Luz!


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2007 às 03:43)

*Re: Temperaturas da primeira quinzena de Julho mais altas do que em anos anteriores*



Dan disse:


> Parece-me que este ano o mês de Julho está um pouco mais fresco que o dos últimos dois anos, pelo menos na metade norte do país.



Está *muito* mais fresco que em anos anteriores, sem comparação possivel! Isto na zona norte, mas mesmo no sul está mais frio que em anos anteriores, agora em relação à média normal já não sei.

Aqui a comparação entre a 1º quinzena de 2006 e 2007 em minha casa:

2006: 16,9ºC / 29,4ºC - média de 23,2ºC
2007: 13,8ºC / 25,3ºC - média de 19,6ºC

Apenas 3,6ºC de diferença...


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 09:36)

*Relatório sobre o mês de Junho do IM:*



> *INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA JUNHO 2007*
> 
> *Resumo*
> O mês de Junho de 2007 caracterizou-se por valores médios da temperatura média do ar
> ...



Continua em: INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA JUNHO 2007


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 09:37)

*Julho 2007*









(c) Fonte e outros dados em: Instituto de Meteorologia - Climatologia


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

Estive a ler com mais calma o relatório climático do IM para Julho e não tinha reparado que Lamas de Mouro quase batia o recorde de temperatura mínima em Portugal para o Mês de Julho. Mas tenho a certeza que para só para a estação em questão deve ter batido o recorde.








http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_07_07.pdf


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 17:53)

É verdade, Lamas de Mouro no verão é outro mundo.

Mas olha que a Amareleja também não ficou muito longe do recorde de temperatura máxima


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2007 às 17:46)

Minho disse:


> Estive a ler com mais calma o relatório climático do IM para Julho e não tinha reparado que Lamas de Mouro quase batia o recorde de temperatura mínima em Portugal para o Mês de Julho. Mas tenho a certeza que para só para a estação em questão deve ter batido o recorde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pena é que nestes dados as ilhas (Açores, Madeira) sejam esquecidas...
Podia-nos levar a pensar que os dados da Madeira e Açores seriam tratado em estudo separado, mas de facto não encontrei outro estudo além desse sobre dados do mês anterior.


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2007 às 22:37)

Rog disse:


> Pena é que nestes dados as ilhas (Açores, Madeira) sejam esquecidas...
> Podia-nos levar a pensar que os dados da Madeira e Açores seriam tratado em estudo separado, mas de facto não encontrei outro estudo além desse sobre dados do mês anterior.



Tens razão, no mínimo podiam incluir o Funchal e Ponta Delgada no quadro de resumo mensal...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2007 às 03:56)

Estou de acordo. De qualquer forma, é óbvia a razão de os arquipélagos não constarem nestes estudos: não são observadas temperaturas nem pluviosidade record.
Não esquecer que, neste tipo de estudos, o I.M. só coloca os valores mais exorbitantes, quer em relação às mínimas como às máximas e também em relação à média das mesmas.
Podiam, para além de referir os arquipélagos, fazer quadros de resumo mensal de cada cidade do país, o que nem sempre acontece.


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2007 às 17:52)

Mesmo antes de acabar oficialmente o verão climático, o IM já lançou uma nota sobre ele. Assim é que eu gosto 

*Informação Climática - Verão 2007*

*Data:* 31 de Agosto de 2007
*Autor:* IM

*O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:

O Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) de 2007 apresentou as temperaturas médias do ar mais baixas dos últimos 20 anos, em Portugal Continental, situando-se cerca de 0,5º C abaixo do respectivo valor médio do período 1971-2000.* Quando comparadas as temperaturas médias registadas neste verão com as médias verificadas neste século, de 2001 a 2006, a diferença atinge -1,9 ºC em termos médios, sendo *que o Verão de 2007 pode assim ser considerado o menos quente desde o início deste Século*.






Desde 1931 (ano de início da série de registos climatológicos), 4 dos 5 verões com temperaturas médias mais elevadas ocorreram igualmente no presente Século, tendo os *Verões de 2003 a 2006 sido excepcionalmente quentes*, com desvios da temperatura média superiores a 1,7º C.

Os recordes de temperatura datam de 1 de Agosto de 2003: com a temperatura máxima do ar de 47,4ºC em Amareleja e mínima de 30,6ºC em Portalegre.

*No Verão de 2007 não ocorreram ondas de calor*, fenómeno que não se registava desde 1997.

Em relação à quantidade de precipitação *o Verão de 2007 classifica-se como chuvoso*, com valores de cerca de 50% acima da média de 1971-2000. Valores de precipitação superiores aos observados neste Verão somente ocorreram em 15% dos anos (desde 1931), classificando-se *o verão de 2007 como o mais chuvoso do Século XXI*.

*Junho de 2007 foi o 11º mês mais chuvoso desde 1931 e o mais chuvoso dos últimos 20 anos*. O mês de Julho é considerado normal em termos de quantidade de precipitação e o mês de Agosto classificado como chuvoso.

De salientar que no Sotavento algarvio, em Agosto, em resultado de um episódio de forte instabilidade ocorrido no dia 25 e que atravessou todo o território, os totais mensais da quantidade de precipitação ultrapassaram os maiores valores anteriormente registados (Agosto de 1976) e foram cerca de 15 vezes superiores ao valor normal de referência (1971/2000).

Em resumo, dir-se-á que *a caracterização do Verão de 2007 enquadra-se perfeitamente na variabilidade climática observada em Portugal continental e não confirma alguns cenários de tempo excepcionalmente quente* adiantados em Maio na imprensa nacional, os quais foram aliás logo na ocasião desmentidos pelo IM, em comunicado difundido no dia 11 desse mês.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/comunicados_imprensa/CI_Info_Clima_Verao_2007

Engraçado que eles já estão a usar as normais climatológicas 1971-2000, que já devem ter médias mais altas. Gostei da nota que fizeram no último parágrafo sobre o sensacionalismo da imprensa nacional.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2007 às 22:36)

*Verão 2007*

E esta hein, diria o saudoso Fernando Pessa!
Depois daquela intervenção triste de alguem responsável (ou não) do nosso IM dizendo que este seria um dos anos mais quentes de sempre, eis que a razão, baseada em dados veio à tona:
_
"O Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) de 2007 apresentou as temperaturas médias do ar mais baixas dos últimos 20 anos, em Portugal Continental, situando-se cerca de 0,5º C abaixo do respectivo valor médio do período 1971-2000. Quando comparadas as temperaturas médias registadas neste verão com as médias verificadas neste século, de 2001 a 2006, a diferença atinge -1,9 ºC em termos médios, sendo que o Verão de 2007 pode assim ser considerado o menos quente desde o início deste Século."_


By:


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2007 às 23:35)

> Em resumo, dir-se-á que *a caracterização do Verão de 2007 enquadra-se perfeitamente na variabilidade climática observada em Portugal continental e não confirma alguns cenários de tempo excepcionalmente quente adiantados em Maio na imprensa nacional*, os quais foram aliás logo na ocasião desmentidos pelo IM, em comunicado difundido no dia 11 desse mês.





O IM subiu mais um ponto na minha consideração! É assim mesmo, frontalidade!


----------



## RMira (4 Set 2007 às 16:04)

A isto chama-se profissionalismo! Muito bem 

Agora só falta no site do I.M. podermos consultar online evoluções dos tais modelos para a Península Ibérica, isso é que era de valor! 

Sei que há a hipótese de ver um modelo mas aquilo é tão pobre e mal elaborado...falo de uma coisa de valor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2007 às 20:49)

*Comunicados do IM*

*Início de Setembro com tempo quente* 

Desde o dia 1 de Setembro, com excepção do Algarve, os valores da temperatura do ar têm sido altos, muito acima dos respectivos valores médios; de referir, no entanto, que até ao dia 6 não foram ultrapassados os maiores da temperatura observados para o mês de Setembro.

Em cerca de 2/3 das estações meteorológicas os valores da temperatura máxima têm sido superiores a 30°C; nos dias 4 a 6 valores da temperatura máxima superiores a 35°C ocorreram em mais de 20% das estações. Os maiores valores da temperatura máxima foram observados no dia 5 em Coruche e Amareleja, 38.8°C e 38.2°C, respectivamente.

No mesmo período ainda de realçar a ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima > 20°C), observadas em grande parte das estações da rede do IM (com excepção das terras altas do interior Norte e Centro e do Nordeste transmontano), com particular destaque para o dia 6 com cerca de 25% das estações com temperatura mínima > 20°C. 

O maior valor da temperatura mínima, 23.5°C foi observado no dia 4 em Proença-a-Nova.

Dia 6 de Setembro, parte da região Centro e parte da região do Vale do Tejo estavam em onda de calor, iniciada no dia 1, observada em Anadia, Lousã, Santarém, Alvega, e Portalegre.

Nos meses de Junho a Agosto não se observaram ondas de calor. No entanto a actual onda de calor é a 2ª verificada este ano (a anterior ocorreu no interior Norte, no mês de Abril).

Fonte: IM


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2007 às 13:40)

Ainda não foi desta que tivemos um Verão sem ondas de calor.


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 18:43)

_Observatório Meteorológico explica porque é que os madeirenses estão desgostosos _

*Agosto teve menos 60 horas de sol*

  As temperaturas médias registadas durantes estes últimos meses de Verão, foram semelhantes ou até superiores às médias de há 30 anos a esta parte mas a Madeira teve, no último mês de Agosto, menos 60 horas de sol que o habitual. 
Razão pela qual muitos madeirenses têm considerado esta época de Verão um autêntico “fiasco”.
César Pestana, do Observatório Meteorológico da Madeira disse, ontem, ao JORNAL da MADEIRA, que em Junho deste ano, as temperaturas máximas e mínimas estiveram sensivelmente um grau acima das temperaturas verificadas em anos anteriores. Afirmou também que o tempo “capacete” que aquele mês nos brindou é habitual para aquela época do ano. Também normal, foram as temperaturas máximas e mínimas verificadas em Agosto. Aliás, não foi pela falta de calor que os madeirenses deixaram de ir à praia mas sim pela falta de sol.
Na verdade, conforme admite César Pestana, «tivemos menos horas de sol o que fez com que muita gente ficasse frustrada com a constante presença de nuvens de médias».
Quem escolheu o Porto Santo para passar férias não teve, ainda segundo César Inácio, melhor sorte. «As temperaturas estiveram agradáveis e não estão fora do normal mas o vento foi mais frequente e as nuvens também foram uma presença assídua», conta ao nosso jornal.
O director do Observatório Meteorológico confirma o descontentamento das pessoas relativamente a este Verão «fraco em sol» mas refere que, mesmo assim, no território continental, as coisas têm sido muito piores. 

Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Fil (10 Set 2007 às 16:00)

*Re: Comunicados do IM*



algarvio1980 disse:


> No mesmo período ainda de realçar a ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima > 20°C), observadas em grande parte das estações da rede do IM (com excepção das terras altas do interior Norte e Centro e do Nordeste transmontano), com particular destaque para o dia 6 com cerca de 25% das estações com temperatura mínima > 20°C.



Mas porque faz o IM distinção entre interior Norte e Nordeste transmontano?


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2007 às 23:06)

O nordeste transmontano representa uma área mais restrita que o interior norte. Eu acho que o IM quis dizer que só não ocorreram noites tropicais nas terras altas do interior norte e centro e também em todo o nordeste transmontano, tanto nas terras altas como nas de menor altitude.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 13:54)

*Agosto 2007*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Agosto* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias: Temperatura Mininima e Máxima*










*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*










copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2007 às 15:59)

*Setembro 2007*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Setembro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias Temperatura: Minima, média e máxima*














*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*









copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.

Também disponível o relatório de Setembro:



> *INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA SETEMBRO 2007*
> 
> *Resumo*
> Em Portugal Continental a média da temperatura média do ar no mês de Setembro 2007 foi
> ...



continua em: Instituto de Meteorologia- INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA SETEMBRO 2007 (PDF)


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2007 às 13:17)

*Relatório de Outubro*

O Instituto de meteorologia ja disponibilizou o relatório climático do mês de Outubro disponivel no seu site.
Os relatorios mensais do IM possuem sempre informação preciosa, na minha opinião são bastante informativos e uteis.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_10_07.pdf


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

*Outubro 2007*

*Outubro 2007*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Outubro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias Temperatura: Minima, média e máxima*














*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*









copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.

Também disponível o relatório de Outubro:


*INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA OUTUBRO 2007*

*Resumo*


> Em Portugal Continental a média da temperatura média do ar no mês de Outubro 2007 foi
> superior ao valor médio em cerca de 0.2°C .
> Os valores médios da temperatura máxima do ar foram superiores aos valores médios em todo o
> território, sendo de realçar a persistência de valores de temperatura máxima ³ 25 °C, cujo número
> ...



continua em: Instituto de Meteorologia- INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA OUTUBRO 2007 (PDF)


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

*Novembro 2007*

*NOVEMBRO*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Novembro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias Temperatura: Minima, média e máxima*












*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*









copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.

Também disponível o relatório de Novembro:


*INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA NOVEMBRO 2007*

*Resumo*


> Em Portugal Continental a média da temperatura média do ar no mês de Novembro 2007 foi
> inferior ao valor médio (1961-1990) em cerca de 0.2°C .
> O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi cerca de 1.6 °C superior ao valor médio.
> Referência para os valores altos da temperatura máxima na primeira quinzena, em particular, de 2 a
> ...



continua em: Instituto de Meteorologia- INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA NOVEMBRO 2007 (PDF)


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

Este relatório é de facto muito útil, e ajuda responder a algumas das questões que eu tinha em relação ao clima em Tomar no mês de Novembro:

Temperatura mínima do mês dia 18: -5,8ºC  na baixa da cidade os valores não são tão extremos a minha estação marcou nesse dia(noite) -2ºC numa varanda abrigada.

De salientar mais um valor, o da amplitude térmica de 25,4ºC, min: +0.9ºC/máx:+26.3ºC, no dia 7..

Para quem conhece Tomar estes valores não são muito estranhos.

Gostava de saber (se alguém souber) quais as mínima absolutas em Tomar e Alcobaça, visto que nas situações de inversão térmica apresentam sempre temperaturas mínimas muito baixas.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

Apesar de seco, foi um mês muito rico em eventos meteorológicos. Uma onda de calor no inicio, alguns dias com enormes amplitudes térmicas e novos mínimos absolutos para um mês de Novembro.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2007 às 05:22)

Nao percebo pk a anomalia da minima aki é sempre alta. Sera k a epoca 61-90 foi assim tao frio para a cidade? Enfim, n sei pk n estava ca


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 10:42)

Thomar disse:


> Gostava de saber (se alguém souber) quais as mínima absolutas em Tomar e Alcobaça, visto que nas situações de inversão térmica apresentam sempre temperaturas mínimas muito baixas.



Alcobaça, (série de 1931 / 1960) o valor mais baixo é de -10,2ºC em Fevereiro.

Não tenho os dados da série de 1961 / 1990.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

*DEZEMBRO*

Os dados oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia sobre o mês de *Dezembro* estão disponíveis no local habitual: IM - Acompanhamento Clima.

*Anomalias Temperatura: mínima, média e máxima*












*Precipitação: Total e Anomalia*









copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia - Acompanhamento Clima


Mais gráficos disponíveis no mesmo local, bem como a informação de Bragança, Porto, Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Faro, Beja, Funchal, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo e Flores.

Também disponível o relatório de Dezembro:


*INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA DEZEMBRO 2007*

*Resumo*


> Em Portugal Continental a média da temperatura média do ar no mês de Dezembro 2007 foi
> inferior ao valor médio (1961-1990) em cerca de 0.4°C .
> O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi cerca de 0.4 °C superior ao valor médio e o
> valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar apresentou um desvio de cerca de –1.1°C em relação ao
> ...





*continua em:* Instituto de Meteorologia- INFORMAÇÃO CLIMÁTICA DEZEMBRO 2007 (PDF)


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Houve mesmo uma onde de frio nas regiões do Nordeste, Centro e vale do Sado, com duração entre 6 (Alvalade/Sado) e 8 dias (Bragança).
Fonte: IM


----------

